# Peabody, World's Largest Coal Producer Files Bankruptcy; 8,300 Jobs In Jeopardy



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The war on coal and affordable energy continues.



> And earlier today, it did just that, when in a historic event, one which is perhaps the lowlight of the sad demise of the US coal industry, U.S. coal giant Peabody Energy, the world's largest coal producer, which employs 8,300 workers, filed for bankruptcy on Wednesday, the most powerful convulsion yet in an industry that's enduring the worst slump in decades. The stock has finally responded accordingly.


Peabody, World's Largest Coal Producer Files Bankruptcy; 8,300 Jobs In Jeopardy | Zero Hedge


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I work at a coal fired power plant that uses clean coal technology. The plant has quadrupled in size in the past twenty years, billions of dollars have been invested, not to produce one watt more power, but to insure the air coming out is clean as possible. 
I'm all for renewable power, one day, it will become advance enough to supply our power needs, but, not today. Right now, it has to be propped up with government money. 
Don't be fooled, there's billion to be made with this clean technology, Obama, Clinton, and the others know this, Global warming has nothing to do with their motives. Pure greed, destroying people's livelihood, or an industry, is of no consequences.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Obummers plan is working perfectly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I work at a coal fired power plant that uses clean coal technology. The plant has quadrupled in size in the past twenty years, billions of dollars have been invested, not to produce one watt more power, but to insure the air coming out is clean as possible.
> I'm all for renewable power, one day, it will become advance enough to supply our power needs, but, not today. Right now, it has to be propped up with government money.
> Don't be fooled, there's billion to be made with this clean technology, Obama, Clinton, and the others know this, Global warming has nothing to do with their motives. Pure greed, destroying people's livelihood, or an industry, is of no consequences.


Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I worked at Peabody just south of Linton Indiana in the town of dugger.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

baldman said:


> I worked at Peabody just south of Linton Indiana in the town of dugger.


Is it surprising to you?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, I was a control working for omega service and production. A pipeline company. There seemed to be happy employees money everywhere and tons of work being done.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn spell check contractor not control.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of coal jobs lost here in Pa. Nothing around to replace them. I foresee an economic waste land in fly over country.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Twould be wrong to vilify Obama for the fate of coal. Back in the early days of his first campaign Obama actually chanted the Clean Coal mantra until his publicist told him to stop (yes, I actually watched him do it.) He thought clean coal was a great idea until someone told him that it is only clean when you burn it. Mining and refining of coal are still hazardous and toxic. In fact right after Obama stopped chanting the clean coal mantra, a coal levy broke, flooded a whole town, and turned it into an environmental disaster...the whole town, gone, toxic. Ooops.

Coal is dead


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I blame the epa and over regulation. The epa has set the standards so high that it's damn near impossible to make a profit. As a result our power bills are outrageous.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Has hurt this state (KY) bad! I don't see the coal barges on the Ohio like I used to. I still
see them but much reduced and usually pushing less up the river.


----------

